

Ask HN: Why does Google think I got assaulted recently? - developuh

Or is this Google Ad spam ?<p>I know there is a lot of buzz around Google collecting personal info, albeit to give us very targeted ads.<p>I was searching (in Google Chrome's Incognito mode) for some jquery hover effects when Google Ads stunned me with this http://i.imgur.com/SaCOG.png on the Page 1<p>Why such an irrelevant ad ? I thought that Google has fairly smart algorithms in place for this. Am I missing something here?
======
helen842000
Think of the varying reasons why people use incognito mode.

The advertisers have chosen to show the advert to this group of people. I can
forsee incognito mode users being targeted more and more for any adverts
relating to personal security, cyber bullying and as - in this case personal
attacks.

While people think incognito mode makes you anonymous it actually puts you in
a sub group of people who are admitting they are highly aware of personal and
online safety. The adverts shown will become more aimed at this.

------
jnorthrop
Keep in mind what Google does. They don't give away your personal details to
advertisers. Rather they offer demographic profiles of an anonymous group to
advertisers. In addition the advertiser does not know who sees their ad other
then that Google thinks the viewers are within their target demographic
profile.

Apparently that organization bought ads for a profile you fit. It does not
mean Google thinks you are a victim of assault.

------
creativeone
More likely the advertiser is on a Google Grant and their SEM manager has
created bids on a plethora of keywords since the money is free (and limited at
$1/click).

------
Donito
incognito: with the identity disguised or hidden

Google doesn't know who you are, so results are not as relevant.

~~~
developuh
But still the ad is not even remotely related to jquery image hover effects.

Don't advertisers pay Google to deliver ads to people who are looking for
relevant info ?

~~~
steventruong
They tell Google which keywords the want their ads to show up for and related
keywords. While it may seem completely irrelevant, someone might be bidding on
random keywords that triggered the ad.

~~~
developuh
Oh. I guess Google does not monitor if people are bidding for keywords
relevant to their business.

